# favorite place to buy essential oil



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

What is your favorite place to buy fragrances and essential oils?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Wholesale Supplies Plus (shipping included in their prices, so keep that in mind), Brambleberry, and Aromahaven are my favorite. Out of those, Aromahaven is probably the most reasonable and they have the absolute fastest process time/ shipping of any company I have ever ordered from.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Aromahaven.com for fragrance oils. saveonscents.com for several of my fragranced oils, but don't buy anything without reading feed back from those who actually CP their scents, and my last batches of essential oils from them, were so good and the prices so good when purchasing in bulk that I am buying from them instead of newdirectionsaromatics.com which I have used for years. So many of the places are candle folks and don't really have a lot of feed back on CP soaping their scents, so once again use the feedback here. Start now with places that already offer their scent for discounts of 5 pounds and then 10 pounds, nothing is worse than buying scents a pound at a time for $20+, sounds fine now, but later if you end up using a pound per pour, it makes you cringe!

And privately ask Tamara, Becky, PJ, me and Barb etc...for where they buy the scents they use, like say you want to make Oatmeal Goatmilk and Honey, ask them for slivers of soap off their bars they are selling...I bought bars from Becky when I wanted to soap the Cranberry Marmalade from Candle Science, which I soap now, smelling it in soap is so much better than sniffies of scent. Tamara and PJ and I all have traded bars. I would be happy to help, if you want to know what I use, my soaps are on my website, plus honeycomb, Mint julep, rose and Marmalade that are not on there.

I tell new folks all the time to try to find one source, but that is nearly impossible. Vicki


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Tim - I put a list of companies I've used under the "Suppliers" heading a week or so ago, complete with website URLs. I'm a bit of a fragrance oil junkie and have accumulated more than I'll ever use. I may start listing them on the sales section to see if anyone is interested . . .


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been buying a lot of my FO's from Natures Garden Candles lately. I've really been happy with their fragrances. I do like Vicki said and read and re-read the reviews. A lot of the fragrances on NG also have results from a test pour on them. I did purchase two of their new fragrances from them with no reviews and they soaped like a dream, but I try not to buy unless there are reviews that say the don't accelerate, rice or sieze and that they stick in CP soap. They have great customer service also! I made a big order from them today to replace fragrances and have 4 new ones coming for fall. They do have 5lb and 10lb quanities available, and like Vicki said, there are some scents you'll find you need to buy at least 5lbs at a time. I also buy 2 or 3 from Candle Science, Save On Scents, Southern Garden Scents and SoapSupplies.net but find myself buying more and more from NG. They usually ship same or next day.

I sure don't mind sending slivers of any of my soaps. It's amazing how different they smell in the finished soap.

Caroline, I'm sure you'd sale any extra FO's fast from the For Sale thread!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would post in this section also


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I buy my eo's from Lebermuth or Essential Oil University. Lebermuth is local to me so I don't have to pay shipping, but the downside is there is a $300 minimum. I thought that would be a barrier, but I find I can easily hit that mark if I manage my inventory well. I like EOU and they have super fast shipping. Place the order early enough in the day and it often ships same day. They are also not too far from me so I get the product next day. Although I hate the cans from EOU. I use EOU if I only need one or two scents or if the price is significantly less than Lebermuth.

Have had good luck (like the scent and quality) from Essential Wholesale and NDA, too.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I purchased essential oils from Lebermuth for many years until they changed their minimum order to $300. Although I could spend that much making a purchase from them, the fact that they tried to say they were dropping their $150 minimum order to be more customer friendly, they then tacked on a $20 charge on orders less than $300. I was very disappointed in their bait and switch gimmick and now purchase my EOs elsewhere.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

tlcnubians said:


> I purchased essential oils from Lebermuth for many years until they changed their minimum order to $300. Although I could spend that much making a purchase from them, the fact that they tried to say they were dropping their $150 minimum order to be more customer friendly, they then tacked on a $20 charge on orders less than $300. I was very disappointed in their bait and switch gimmick and now purchase my EOs elsewhere.


Yes, I know people were irritated. And really, what were they thinking? I started using them after this policy change so I can't really gripe, myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

My favorite FO's are from SouthernGardenScents. I do wish they were a bit cheaper, but some of their sales are good. I probably use 20-30 of their scents and the only one I've had accelerate is Red Roses, and only slightly. I've never had one of their scents that I didn't like--they're LUSCIOUS. 

EO's are usually from NDA or WSP. Depends on pricing and who I'm also needing to order other stuff from, to combine and save on shipping.


----------

